# Zara Puppy Question



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Guys, 
I just bought a zara puppy to use in the pond in my backyard that has Largemouth. I have been having trouble getting my line snagged on the front treble hook closest to the nose of the lure. Can any one give me instructions on how to be succesfull with this lure. I looked online and could not come up with much. Thanks. ER


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

You might try trying a tight Improved Cinch Knot that is pointed up away from the hooks, that will keep it from catching the hooks during the cast. I have found that while "walking the dog" I have better luck with a little bit of slack line and a rod tip down at my knees. If you make too big of a bounce with the rod, the lure will whip back on itself and you can sometimes hook your own slack line. I catch my front hook a lot when I cast into the wind as well, but that's any lure right? 

Good luck!

I found a youtube video that is pretty good, although I don't do it this exact way: 




added: I fish it more like this guy...(I just don't catch as many fish as he does hehe):


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ErieRider said:


> Guys,
> I just bought a zara puppy to use in the pond in my backyard that has Largemouth. I have been having trouble getting my line snagged on the front treble hook closest to the nose of the lure. Can any one give me instructions on how to be succesfull with this lure. I looked online and could not come up with much. Thanks. ER


not to be a smart a$$ but learn to cast ... try a roll cast side arm


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Zara puppys can be hard to work (not weighted right IMO) try larger size line(stiffer), I always put on a split ring on front of all spook type baits. good luck


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah that is some good advice about the split ring. I tried that tonight and it seems to work much better. As far as the casting part, I think I got that down, I have been fishing my whole life and seem to do that well. Just never really fish for bass bc I am am on the big lake for walleye and perch 99.9% of my time. I just built a new home on a pond and figured I would take advantage of the bass that are in it. All the positive input and tips has been helpful. I can tell you the top water strikes on the lure are a blast!! Thanks again.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

ErieRider said:


> Yeah that is some good advice about the split ring. I tried that tonight and it seems to work much better. As far as the casting part, I think I got that down, I have been fishing my whole life and seem to do that well. Just never really fish for bass bc I am am on the big lake for walleye and perch 99.9% of my time. I just built a new home on a pond and figured I would take advantage of the bass that are in it. All the positive input and tips has been helpful. I can tell you the top water strikes on the lure are a blast!! Thanks again.


Whatever you do, don't use braid. It will _really _wrap around the front trebles.

I also struggled with getting the line wrapped around the front trebles. I found that keeping less slack is easier to do with a faster reel and higher IPTs. I've tried some 5.8:1 gear ratios, and the 6.3:1 and faster reels seem to work better when picking up slack.

HTH!


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

I had a guy at one of the fishing shows give me a tip, although i havent tried it. He said to wax the mono the last couple feet infront of the Zara (make it float, not absorb water.) You can get this treatment that they use for fly line leaders.

Ive done well with the Zaras on a med fast retrieve, with rod tip angled down and continuously twitching - you set up a cadence. At times a slow retrieve works better - just twitching it from side to side, and pausing slightly.

If you have the nerves, don't set the hook til you feel the fish, otherwise you'll be jerking the lure away and missing hookups.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I found that Berkely 14lb mono works great for the Puppy (very slow sink rate) along with "waxing" the line and I also add one Suspend Dot weight to the bottom middle of the lure for a little added weight and better balance when I'm walking the dog. The hardest part about working the Puppy is your "Twitch to reel" cadence because it is a smaller lure its easy to twitch alot of slack in your line while trying to walk the dog and not even realize it. Ease off on the twitching a little and you'll get in tune with your cadence on the reeling part. Remember "Splash" ....one one thousand....two one thousand...watch the line move before setting the hook then SET in the opposite direction that the line is moving, this ensures that at least one of the treble hooks will set in, best of luck!


----------

